# keep a 350z or buy a 180sx?



## Rozz (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, im new to this Nissan forum. Currently i have a 2003 350z and im loving it, its a brilliant car had no issues at all with it, however im getting a bit bored now and want to start doing some modifications to it and make it a sick street car but also something fun to track. Im kind of confused weather a 350z is worth doing that to or if i should get a180sx....need some advice


----------

